# Canada addresses lack of snow



## billski (Feb 7, 2012)

Bailout fund has been established


----------



## legalskier (Feb 7, 2012)

Shovel ready?


----------



## mlkrgr (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for sharing; tweeted it out to my followers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

Government working well their.


----------

